# gpg signing error



## antuan (Feb 12, 2016)

I have just installed security/gnupg & security/pinentry
`pkg install gnupg1
pkg install pinentry`

I generate a key:
`gpg --gen-key`

The generated key:

```
pub  xx/20BE8A96 2016-02-12
uid   Objectstore Encryption <xxx@gmail.com>
sub  xx/D0C772B5 2016-02-12
```

I do a backup with duply, for that I put my key in the conf file and it's ok. But when I restore my file I got this signing error

```
Volume was signed by key 20BE8A96, not D0C772B5
```

How can I solve this problem?


----------



## antuan (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, but I had no eye on my computer these days

there was a confusion between gpg and gpg2. I just uninstalled and reinstalled everything. Now I am using gpg, and everything works.

Thank you for your answer


----------

